# Starting Out With Something New: Introduction and ideas for Symphony #1



## Pentalarc (Aug 23, 2016)

Odds are I'm a bit different than many here. I'm not a beginner in writing/composing music, but primarily in a very different genre . . . specifically experimental rock and heavy metal.

But I've also always had a love for classical music, and always wanted to create that as well.

So, I've decided to take a shot at it. 

As far as what I hear in my head, and what my biggest (in the genre) influences are, I would say primarily Mahler, Shostakovich, Schnittke, and Tchaikovsky, and to a lesser extent Berlioz, Saint-Saens, Penderecki, and Bruckner, so, I guess you could say I am . . . definitely not a minimalist. 

While I do plan on writing smaller, chamber pieces, my favorite form to listen to has always been the symphony, so I am sketching out one of those. Granted, the main work will have to wait until I can get (and afford) a good scorewriter, but here is the basic outline so far.

Not all of the ideas I have for symphonies fit into the "traditional" four movement form, but this one does, though, hopefully, the contents inside will have some newness.

Symphony #1 in Em 
1) Allegro ma non Troppo con Forza 
2) Adagio – Andante Appassionato (Pastorale and Nocturne)
3) Allegro Irato – Molto Allegro Scatenato 
4) Allegretto Maestoso – Larghetto Pesante – Moderato in modo di Marcia Funabre 

The four movements are sketched right now to move through the following key progressions:

1) Em/Bbmaj/Abmaj/Am/Gmaj/Cm/Em
2) Gmaj/Am/Em/Gmaj/Dmaj/Dm/Em/Dm/Gmaj
3) Em/Fm/Ebmaj/Cmaj/Em/Dmaj/Gmaj/F#m/Bm/B Phryg/Em
4) Gmaj/Bbmaj/Em/Am/F# Loc/Fmaj/Em

A lot of this, obviously, can and probably will change by the time I get it finished. I've gone back and forth a couple of times, for example, on the order of the movements. I switched the positions of movents 2 and 4, and then switched them back, plus thought about switching the ends of the two movements. (Putting the funeral march after the pastorale, and nocturne after the largo pesante to end the piece.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Talk Classical, Pentalarc. take a good look around and you see there's something for everyone.
Looking forward to your participation on this site.


----------

